# Book on share trading using Technical Analysis?



## Vonnie (25 March 2010)

Can some experienced people please tell me what would be the *best book* to buy to learn about Share-trading using Technical Analysis.  The book is a present for someone who already knows quite a bit, has done some trading and does a fair bit of reading.

Thanks

Vonnie


----------



## Iggy_Pop (31 March 2010)

"*********** is quite good. It is for the Australin Market and only a few years old. Stan Weinsteins "Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets" is also good, American based and published in 1988, before computers controlled much of the analysis. 

I would have enjoyed either as a present


----------



## tech/a (1 April 2010)

Vonnie said:


> Can some experienced people please tell me what would be the *best book* to buy to learn about Share-trading using Technical Analysis.  The book is a present for someone who already knows quite a bit, has done some trading and does a fair bit of reading.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vonnie




A pretty personal thing *depending what they trade and how they trade.*
You in my opinion can never go wrong with Risk Management type books.
Very often overlooked by many traders---they want the steak but ignore the cooking process.
There are many available.

Id ask them straight out.
What they would like.
If not find out how they intend to trade.
System
Systematic
Swing
Short term

Any method other than one starting in "S"
Then get back to here.


----------



## freddy2 (1 April 2010)

Vonnie said:


> Can some experienced people please tell me what would be the *best book* to buy to learn about Share-trading using Technical Analysis.  The book is a present for someone who already knows quite a bit, has done some trading and does a fair bit of reading.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vonnie




A Random Walk Down Wall Street will teach you not to waste your time.


----------



## wayneL (1 April 2010)

freddy2 said:


> will teach you not to waste your time.




Some may consider A Random Walk Down Wall Street a waste of time. 

But we've been down this road a 101 times on this forum.


----------

